# Pics from my ND Trip



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

first days limit...field hunting...lots of wigeon (17/20)










3 man limit with me and my buddy Travis from SC and Nick from IN...greenwing teal, pintails, and spoonies










a bunch of dead wigeon...with some mallards mixed in...field hunting from the last day










our last sunset in ND...Monday of this week










A great trip..plenty of water, plenty of birds, great people...see you next year ND...I love ND!!!!!

_________________


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Looks like you must have ate plenty of ducks! Nice pics...


----------



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

we cooked for the whole hotel one night...owners, cook staff, and all the hunters...they enjoyed the treat...and it obviously allowed us to hunt more...worked out well for all of us...we shared some good recipes and told a lot of stories... :beer:


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

stoutkyle said:


> ...and it obviously allowed us to hunt more...


That statement doesn't sit very well with me. Imagine if 1/4 of the hunters in ND did exactly what you did and went out and shot "more" the kind of effect it would have on local bird populations. The sad thing is, is that alot of hunters do just that and the pressure on the birds is to much. Now I'm not saying you did anything illegal I'm just saying its something to think about.

I'm glad you had a great time.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice sunset,

Good beer,

Keep posting carnage,

There will be no birds here.


----------



## crazyduck (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey boys ya did real good, had a blast and went back home. Looks like you shot some birds shared some good times. I don't think you did anything wrong, looks to me like you were responsible and did not go over any limits. Nice bragging pics to boot....When I was living in North Dakota I went out almost every day of the duck season and shot alot of mallards, pintails etc... All my buddies went out and killed alot of ducks to. I guess my point here is that these hunters put no more pressure on the duck population than any other hunter both resident or non resident. Just call up any outfitter and ask them how many clients they guided from october to november and then ask them how many mallards or any other ducks they harvested. Times this by how many outfitters in North Dakota...well you get my point.


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

KYUSS said:


> stoutkyle said:
> 
> 
> > ...and it obviously allowed us to hunt more...
> ...


LOL, sounds like jealousy!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

stearns24 said:


> KYUSS said:
> 
> 
> > stoutkyle said:
> ...


No that doesn't sound like jealousy at all.

He was just stating a fact. Notice he said it was just something to think about. This is the beginning of Pi$$in match and it ain't happen'in ....

Why the need to post that comment?

Ryan


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

R y a n said:


> stearns24 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, sounds like jealousy!!
> ...


Because what they group of guys did could be considered a nice jester for the folks at the hotel, but instead this guy felt the need to make him feel like crap......... When a NR comes to hunt they get the short end of the stick with the possesion limit deal. In SD you pay $110 for a 10 day license that can NOT be split up, then you can only take 10 ducks home with you..... Just my opinion......


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I moved my reply to a PM to you... let's take this offline and keep the thread on topic!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

Great pics - congrats! Jealousy here, but no sour grapes. Nice jesture at the motel - they will remember it!


----------



## benellamy (Oct 30, 2006)

HEY GUYS BEEN OBSERVING SITE FOR 2 YEARS.IT SEEMS TO GET MORE PERSONAL EVERYTIME YALL SPEAK.1ST YOU DON'T OWN THE BIRDS. 2ND EVERYONE HAS THE RIGHT TO SHOOT THEY'RE LIMIT.AND HAVE 2 DAY POSSESSION LIMIT. MAYBE THAT'S IN THAT PHOTO. EVERYONE SEEMS TO BE VERY JUDGEMENTAL AND I AM SURE NO ONE SPEAKING ON HERE HAS EVER COMMITTED A CRIME IN WATERFOWLING AND EVERYONE IS AN ACE IN WATERFOWL ID. I WOULD HATE TO IMAGINE ANYONE HERE IS HIPOCRITICAL. I AM A CONSERVATIONIST BUT CONSERVATION ENDS WHEN DUCK SEASON BEGINS! GOOD LUCK STOP YOUR WHINING AND SHOOT SOME BIRDS. I ONLY COMPLAIN WHEN SEASON ENDS.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

stearns24 said:


> LOL, sounds like jealousy!!


Jealousy of what? A mixed bag of Wigeon and Mallards. Get real. What those guys did at the motal was very nice and I'm sure that there a great bunch of guys. But to gift out or give away birds even though its legal just to shoot more I feel is unethical. Thats my view on the situation.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Like none of you haven't shot a bunch of birds, made a meal for you and your friends and then shot a bunch more. Hypocrites.

Great shoot fella's. You stayed within the law, bagged a good group of birds and had a blast doing it. Hats off.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

DakotaDog72 said:


> Like none of you haven't shot a bunch of birds, made a meal for you and your friends and then shot a bunch more.
> 
> Cant say that I have.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Great job . . . . I'm glad you shot a limit of ducks.

So of the posts by so called hunters make me just shake my head. :eyeroll:


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm glad there are others who feel the same way as me. I found it hard to believe that someone would get mad over what these guys did. It's unbelievable how defensive people can be about some things.

The group of guys I hunt with get our birds processed(jerky, sausage, etc...) and I dont think getting them processed is any different than cooking a bunch up for friends.

They changed the daily limit to 5 this year, the 1 less duck per person/per day should be more than enough to make up for the 10 ducks these guys cooked up for the buddies at the hotel. I know of a lot of people who like an occasional duck but dont want to mess with cleaning and cooking them, so I'd say what the guys did was GREAT!!! If you guys ever make it down to SD look me up, I'll take you out hunting!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Glad you had a good hunt...you don't have to explain anything to anyone who wants to rain on your parade.

People eat ducks, this opens up a possession limit. It's common and not against the law as long as you are within your possession. Ducks getting eaten are surely better than a ditch.

Guys please use PM's if you want to be nitpick someone's ethics. Since the gray area of common ethics is so large, there would be no end on the debate. All it does is continue to bring down the quality of this forum.


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

quote on this web site , from who ? the web master , about where? Saskatchewan, from where? North Dakota, " we're back from our trip early as we filled our possession and couldn't eat anymore(literally)" Does any Canadian hunter's get on his thread and make negative comments NO!!!!! but 4curlredleg, kyuss, diesledog all post negative comments about the same type of thread posted by NR's why? It happened in North Dakota. 4curlredleg writes "Nice sunset, good beer, keep posting carnage, there will be no birds here". dieseldog writes " why does every NR think that we are going to be impressed with pics of carnage". It happpens every where , hunting is one of the most expensive sports in the world (feul, shells, hotel rooms, decoys, blinds) the investment far outwieghs the groceries, but never the experience, guess what North Dakota isn't the only place in the world that experiences hunting pressure get over it, just appreciate the pics they are really good, everybody wishes they had hunts like that other wise they wouldn't be waterfowlers. Dan.


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

besides any thing else it is legal, maybe not healthy, but legal. Dan.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

eaglehead6 said:


> 4curlredleg, kyuss, diesledog all post negative comments about the same type of thread posted by NR's why?


It has nothing to do about NR's. My personal feelings are that shooting a limit of birds and giving them away so you can go shoot another limit is ethicly wrong, not illegal. No whare in my post did I rip on those guys for what they did. They had a great hunt, made some good friends at the motal, drank some beer and had a great time. I even stated that I was glad that they had a great time. And BTW, I did enjoy the pics.

And what Chris said is right, the gray area of common ethics is large.

Out of all the posts on this topic only one chapped my a$$ and that was the quote from benellamy stating "conservation ends when duck season begins".

Sorry if I ruffeld a few feathers on this. I was just stating my own point of view and I think a few took it the wrong way. No harm, no foul.


----------



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

KYUSS...no harm taken...I love to duck hunt...and I love ND...I love shooting a mixed bag...in Indiana all we ever shoot is mallards...lots of em, but only mallards and an occasional gadwall...


----------



## benellamy (Oct 30, 2006)

DIDN'T MEAN TO RUFFLE FEATHERS SEE HOW EASY THINGS GET TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT. I LOVE TO SHOOT MY LIMIT AS OFTEN AS POSSIBLE BUT I SPEND MANY DAYS OUT THERE SHOOTING NOTHING AND SPEND A LOT OFF MONEY DOING IT THANK GOD FOR GOOD FRIENDS AND COLEMAN STOVES. ON THE WAY TO NODAK SEE U IN 27 HOURS.


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

I was reading this topic and must say, im sure 90% of you local guys that go hunting over the weekend and limit out, dont eat all of the duck in your freezer before you shoot more. You dont worry about possesion limit once they're home. Its like a local guys could go out and hunt all week long and no body would have said anything about it. But these guys do a nice gesture for their guests and get bashed for it. I highly doubt they went their to go on a meat hunt. They went to have a good time. Nice Pics, thanks for sharing.[/i]


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

mallard_molester said:


> I was reading this topic and must say, im sure 90% of you local guys that go hunting over the weekend and limit out, dont eat all of the duck in your freezer before you shoot more. You dont worry about possesion limit once they're home. Its like a local guys could go out and hunt all week long and no body would have said anything about it. But these guys do a nice gesture for their guests and get bashed for it. I highly doubt they went their to go on a meat hunt. They went to have a good time. Nice Pics, thanks for sharing.[/i]


This was never about NR's so dont try and turn it into a R vs. NR issue. These guys posted up some very nice pics and did a very nice gesture at the motal. Also, if you would read a little closer these guys never got bashed for their nice gesture. I just stated that I did not agree with gifting out birds so that you can shoot more even though it is legal and I also stated why I felt that way and told them that it was something to think about. And not to pee in your cheerios or anything but the people I know who hunt stay within their possesion limit as just as those guys did.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Kyuss.....

They did not gift the birds.....they ate them. Eating and gifting IMO are two different things.

It is just like someone donating some food to a local wildgame feed. Or cooking a large meal of duck for your friends and family some weekend.

I think you are giving these guys a little hard time because they are NR. How many R hunters are eating duck as fast as they can because the push is on its way or just has passed? It is the same thing.

Chuck


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 13, 2006)

Most of our ND people are excellent. Some are just jerks. Hunt on and fill your limits. Feed your friends and family and take some home to remember your good times. :beer:

We can all do away from old crabby hunters that need a new hobby. :wink:

KYUSS there was harm and foul. Sometimes its best to just say nothing in your case. Quit acting like you own the state and think all out of staters are criminals :roll:


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> Kyuss.....
> 
> They did not gift the birds.....they ate them. Eating and gifting IMO are two different things.


I agree with you Chuck, my bad.

Picking on NR's, not even close to the truth Chuck. My best friend that I hunt Ducks with is a NR. Most of my family are NR's. I tried to help out a NR on the Pheasent forum just last night because he was looking for a motal to stay in so please dont paint me as a NR hater

My point of view is that if 10,000 hunters in ND, and they can be 10,000 resident hunters for all I care, cooked up two possesion limits of ducks for friends and familys and than went out and shot two more possesion limits of ducks because "they could" and still be legal,then that would be 20 more ducks per hunter times 10,000 hunters would equal an additional 200,000 ducks harvested.

Now I probably jumped the gun with my first post because these guys did not do anything wrong. It's not like they had a conspiricy to cook all of their ducks for the motal people just so they could shoot more. I would just hate to see people do the same thing with the "only intent" so they could shoot more birds.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

fasteddie said:


> Quit acting like you own the state and think all out of staters are criminals:eyeroll:


In what post did I act like I own the state fasteddie? Please show me.

In what post did I say anything about NR's being criminals? Please show me.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Kyuss.....

I understand what you are saying. But it was directed at a NR so the post seemed like you directed it at NR's.

I understand completely what you are saying about 10,000 hunters example..... But people that hunt do what you are saying all the time.

Take for example.....I have 6 phesants in my freezer (I live in MN.) which is the legal possession limit. Now I am planning on hunting this weekend with some friends. Now I need to eat some birds in order to be legal this weekend. So I will cook up 4 birds tommorrow night. I am going to invite my parents over. Now is there anything wrong or unethical about that?

I am not trying to be nit picky but I hope you see what I am saying. I never ment to say you are a NR hater or anything like that. But the tone of the post was sounding like that.

Have a fun and safe fall.

Chuck


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 13, 2006)

[quote="KYUSS"

That statement doesn't sit very well with me. Imagine if 1/4 of the hunters in ND did exactly what you did and went out and shot "more" the kind of effect it would have on local bird populations. The sad thing is, is that alot of hunters do just that and the pressure on the birds is to much. Now I'm not saying you did anything illegal I'm just saying its something to think about.

I'm glad you had a great time.[/quote]

Limits are still limits KYUSS. If I want to take 5 ducks and feed 5 people today I will do it. I will then go out tomorrow and kill 5 ducks to feed 5 people again or eat all five ducks. You take one event of nice people duck hunting and sharing their catch with friends and turn it into a natural resource disaster. What are your credentials to comment on ethics and local bird populations?? To me it looks like you saw the Indiana location and felt the need to tear in to them and after reading the posts after yours I can tell nobody cares of your opinion.

I will answer any more questions you have just as long as you can answer yours first. "Imagine if 1/4 of the hunters in ND did exactly what you did and went out and shot "more" the kind of effect it would have on local bird populations. " When you can tell me scientifically what this will do to the duck populations I will be all ears. Until then happy hunting


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

fasteddie said:


> KYUSS"
> Now I'm not saying you did anything illegal I'm just saying its something to think about.
> I'm glad you had a great time.[/quote]
> Yeah said:
> ...


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 13, 2006)

Gee KRUSS, you better quit hunting so those birds have a chance to breed next year :eyeroll:


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

yall sure do whine alot. :eyeroll: The guys had a good time and thats what its all about. Just let them be and quit messin with em. They probably didnt do anything illegal anyways.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think an important point to make here is that if the duck population was going to be decimated due to guys constantly limiting out and eating birds at their hotel for example, just so they could hunt more, it probably would have happened by now or have been addressed by the law. I think, in fact, this issue already has been addressed by the law in the form of "possession" limits on top of a daily limits. 
The other fact is, not many guys ever get into this good of hunting anyway. From personal experience, I have hunted ND for several seasons now and only once did my group have hunting so good that we could have done a similar thing (eaten some birds so we could hunt more). 
Also to the moderators, someone made a comment that these types of discussions kind of taint the forum or something to that effect. In my opinion, these types of discussions get people more interested and get them coming back. I think the thirty whatever replies to this topic speak for that.


----------



## crazyduck (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey everyone, what these guys did was fine....When you get into birds and have a shoot like they did it is only natural to brag a little bit. Show everyone they did great! No harm done....


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> Kyuss.....
> 
> I understand what you are saying. But it was directed at a NR so the post seemed like you directed it at NR's.


When I made the first post I was hoping people wouldn't read into it the wrong way. Most of us are so use to seeing R vs. NR posts that its kinda the first thing that comes to mind when one reads a topic of this nature.



Chuck Smith said:


> Now is there anything wrong or unethical about that?
> 
> Not at all Chuck. The point I was trying to make was that if their are guys, no matter what state they are from, that go out and shoot a possesion limit of ducks, and then cook them up for a bunch of people with the sole intent ( the key words here are "sole intent" ) on being able to shoot more birds the next day is ethicly wrong. These guys did not do that because I believe that was not their intentions.
> 
> ...


I totaly see your point Chuck. Thank You for seeing mine.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats on the hunt, glad you enjoyed your stay in ND


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

KYUSS said:


> stearns24 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, sounds like jealousy!!
> ...


I gift birds every year. Every farmer that lets me hunt their land gets birds if they want, before I take any home. Some don't want any, but some love them and don't have the time or ability to get out and get them. I have one that gets a plucked goose every year, even if it doesn't come from his land. Nothing unethical about it at all.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

striped1 said:


> I gift birds every year. Every farmer that lets me hunt their land gets birds if they want, before I take any home. Some don't want any, but some love them and don't have the time or ability to get out and get them. I have one that gets a plucked goose every year, even if it doesn't come from his land. Nothing unethical about it at all.


I agree with you striped1. I do the same and its something more hunters should do to improve landowner/hunter relationships. Is what I was refering to is if a hunter bags a limit of birds and then gifts them, not because its a nice thing to do but just so he can go and shoot more birds. Even though it would be legal I still feel that its wrong.

When I gift a bird it still counts as my daily limit even though I could go out and shoot another bird and still be legal. To each his own I guess.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't think res. hunters here have a problem with gifting birds.You want to give away part of your lijmit....go ahead.But we need leg tags.When they are gone you are done hunting.If you want to give them all away....no problem....you just won't be able to take any home.

I hope we see a bill in the next legislature to require leg tags for non-res. hunters.


----------



## the hillbilly (Oct 30, 2006)

I think these boys did nothing wrong and I'm glad they had a blast. That's how we do it down here in the south. Drink good beer, cook some good food, listen to good music, and tell lots of lies around the camp fire. Any nonresident hunters that we meet down here in LA we welcome in to our camp anytime. That's what it's all about, and to hell with anybody that thinks otherwise. :beer: 
chad


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

KEN W said:


> I hope we see a bill in the next legislature to require leg tags for non-res. hunters.


That is the answer, put more limitations and restrictions on Non-residents. What about the residents who process / gift / eat and keep shooting? They harvest as many if not more because of the extra 44 days they can hunt. There is a local faction in ND that is just rediculous. These aren't your birds. They are our birds. Our duck stamp money goes to manage them just as well as yours does.

Let's see, 
Limit the number of days we can hunt to 14
Charge us $280 for the 14 days to hunt (includes small game, pheasant, swan etc)
Prohibit us from plots lands for one week 
should we limit number of licenses again?
all that + leg tags?

It is getting to the point where you will get your wish, people are going to find other states and provinces to hunt in that actually welcome and appreciate them and you will be left with the $100 per gun per day fees when you ask for permisson and large tracts of land tied up in leases with guides.

If that is the case, I will take the $1000-1200 I spend out there every year and meet the birds at the Nebraska border.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I like the leg tag idea. If I hunt for 7 days I'll take my 35 tags and be done.

The real problem I could see with the tag system is guys stomping lesser quality birds in the mud and upgrading their use of the tag as the day goes on. A guy shoots a few teal and would count that at first, but then that flock of greenheads drops in and what would happen? Teal dissappear and the greenheads get tagged instead. Guys come an awful long way and will get the most out of the trip one way or another. You could try to enforce a tag right away type of deal, but come on, it's ND, you can see someone coming from Montana.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree. I like the leg tag idea as well. But there are pro's and con's like goldy has stated.

Plus that might get rid of the many "Shooters" that come to the state.

One thing again with the leg tag system.....Both the R and NR needs to have it. Example....NR 35 tags - R 135 tags....or what ever is decided.....NR 20 - R 200..

Chuck


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't think ND residents will ever go along with requireing them to use leg tags....And why should we....we live here.

If 3 days worth of tags were issued with each license.....you wouldn't need a cap or a 14 day restriction or less of a possession limit or higher fees.Hunters could still come whenever they want,for as many days as they want,gift or take home as many as they have tags for,and have a good hunt.

3 days worth of dags is what we had in the 60's when I was a non-res. hunting here.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I've decided to cut and paste my entire post into a new thread here to discuss the NR leg tag issue...

If you guys could please go respond to that it would keep this thread on topic?

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 243#246243

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## loads (Oct 25, 2006)

KEN W said:


> I don't think ND residents will ever go along with requireing them to use leg tags....And why should we....we live here.
> 
> If 3 days worth of tags were issued with each license.....you wouldn't need a cap or a 14 day restriction or less of a possession limit or higher fees.Hunters could still come whenever they want,for as many days as they want,gift or take home as many as they have tags for,and have a good hunt.
> 
> 3 days worth of dags is what we had in the 60's when I was a non-res. hunting here.


 :eyeroll: Yep, and those ducks coming through from CA are yours too, right? Maybe MN DNR should play around with NR fishing regs too? 
(I bet I'm not the first to say that)
Don't you think hunter's choice is gonna improve #'s? We shot 20 birds, and only 1 was female! (widgeon) After several years of that, you don't foresee any improvement?

If NR should use leg tags, why shouldn't R's? You sound rediculous!

uke:

Maybe we should charge ND residents a higher ticket price for the vikings games, too? And maybe then charge NR prices for beer? After all, you spend more $ on gas to come out there than just for a few beers! :eyeroll: And the vikes do live here...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken I understand how ND Residents won't want leg tags....but you can set the leg tags at and incredible high number.....300....you tell me that if you shoot 300 birds in a year that is not a GREAT YEAR! If people need to shoot more than 300 that is incredible and they are apart of the problem.

Again in my mind leg tags are.....20 ducks, 15 dark geese, no limit on whites or snows. Or......20 ducks, 15 darks, 100 snows or what ever numbers. Residents.....200 ducks, 100 dark geese, no limit on snows... or what ever.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Guys who want to shoot and shoot will do just that whether there is a tag, posession limit, or any limit, will it really matter? Guys who want to take a few greenheads here and there, watch the birds work, etc.. will do just that too whatever the limits are anyway and more often than not come home with less than they could have. I think you have a pretty wide range of hunter's styles and expectations out there, I think I've seen some of it already in the little time that I've spent. I think some, and in my opinion too many guys go there to "get it out of their system." Shoot whatever for as long as you can mentality. I admit, 5 years ago I was shooting teal and shovelers, now it's a totally different outlook (from the field) picking out one bird out of 50 and feeling pretty darn good about it after the flock leaves. I think that is by far the best feeling I have felt hunting waterfowl anywhere in 20 years of hunting and I thank you ND.. I guess guys will always shoot fawns, keep fish too often, or whatever just to satisfy that hunger they had before leaving the house in the morning and it will always be that way I suppose. Restrict however, it really doesn't matter to me much one way or the other. I learned that feeling darn good about how a hunt went a particular day has very little to do with how much I brought home, but more about what I could have and that my homework was dead on. I guess I'm just getting old.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Like many posts, this is turning into verbal diarea.

Congrats to those who shot a limit and ate them. I hope you had a great time. It sounds like you captured the greatest things about hunting, friends, outdoors and a little shooting.

I didn't shoot a duck last weekend in ND, so I will gift my 10 possession limit to those IN boys for their duck feed at the hotel. So now only 199,990 ducks will be shot instead of the posted 200,000 with this shoot and eat method.


----------



## the hillbilly (Oct 30, 2006)

So are we gonna be able to shoot those ducks once they arrive down here in LA or will we need to purchase leg tags from you guys up there? :eyeroll: :withstupid:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's amazing how a simple opinion turns into a million inflated assumptions.

:eyeroll:

Moving this to the hot topics with all the other useless threads.

Guys, can you try being positive about anything??? Go watch TV or something, chill out.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

One think I want to know after reading though this is why a tag? Also if you shoot 300 birds in a year lets just say ducks and not counting the other birds you might shoot...ie roosters and geese, thats like eating 1 bird a day for a whole year. This is somthing that well really is one of the worst things I have heard of. It would be like saying you have to have tags for fish. You can only have X number of fish in a year that you keep. WOW...what a wild dream :eyeroll: :bs: :lame: :drunk:


----------



## mfeining (Nov 2, 2002)

Although I know it would be virtually unenforcible, in my humble opinion I think the "gifting" concept in the proclamation is a joke and should be removed. I bet g/o's get pretty creative with this loophole. By the sound or this thread, NR's do as well. I guess like Chris said, it's better than a ditch, but on the other hand, anyone who would do something like that is totally out of control.


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

I am sure none of the posters have ever eaten a meal of fish while at the cabin and then went out and caught another limit to bring home either. Maybe even in the same day? Couldn't resist that analogy.


----------

